# Montreal Open 2014



## 4EverCuber (Feb 5, 2014)

Montreal will again be having a competition this year. It will be held in the same building as last year at the Montreal Science Center in the Old Port. 

Here's a link to the official website if you're interested in registering and for more info on the events. 

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/MTL2014/

Events:
Rubik's Cube
4x4 Cube
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Skewb
6x6 Cube


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Antoine!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/MTL2014

I just registered.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2014)

4EverCuber said:


> http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/MTL2014
> 
> I just registered.



Me too!

No BLDs though


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Me too!
> 
> No BLDs though



I don't really compete in anything but 3x3 and 4x4. I should probably try 2x2, 3x3 OH, and maybe 5x5. I thought it funny that they don't have 5x5 but 6x6 instead. Nevertheless it doesn't concern me.


----------



## Micael (Feb 16, 2014)

Registered! No big deal with bld, I'll practice OH and do my first official solve.


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2014)

C'est possible.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 16, 2014)

Excited to attended my first comp and hopefully see some sub-10s IRL.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 17, 2014)

Count me in! Registered.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone know if there's going to be a cutoff for the 4x4?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 20, 2014)

4EverCuber said:


> Anyone know if there's going to be a cutoff for the 4x4?



There generally is. We won't know for sure if there will be any, or what it is until a few days before the competition when the schedule is posted.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone want to carpool from Waterloo or Toronto?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll be selling some puzzles.

For example:
- a bunch of QJ skewbs
- a bunch of Guhong v2s
- some white cubes (weilong?)
- bunch of other old stuff


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Feb 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I'll be selling some puzzles.
> 
> For example:
> - a bunch of QJ skewbs
> ...


I need to buy center caps for my Zhan Chi and I think that Guhong's center caps fit on it so can you sell me you worst guhong for 5$ (black plastic)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

Zakary Kamal said:


> I need to buy center caps for my Zhan Chi and I think that Guhong's center caps fit on it so can you sell me you worst guhong for 5$ (black plastic)



Yeah okay. I have a Guhong v2 already missing a center cap. That sound good?


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Feb 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah okay. I have a Guhong v2 already missing a center cap. That sound good?


ya but which color is missing? because I want to know if I need to come with a sticker set


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

Zakary Kamal said:


> ya but which color is missing? because I want to know if I need to come with a sticker set



Blue


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks thats perfect because I have my blue one


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 23, 2014)

I too would like to know if anyone wants to carpool from Toronto.


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Mar 2, 2014)

Which cube is the better one for OH because I actually average about sub30 with my Zhan Chi and I need a 50mm cube


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

Zakary Kamal said:


> Which cube is the better one for OH because I actually average about sub30 with my Zhan Chi and I need a 50mm cube



It depends on you personally. I currently like my 57mm Zhanchi. Others like 50 or 55mm Zhanchis, or even mini Weilongs.


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Mar 2, 2014)

you use a Zhan Chi for OH?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

Zakary Kamal said:


> you use a Zhan Chi for OH?



Yes.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there anyone who's in Ottawa (or would be passing through it) who would be able drive me and a friend on Saturday morning to the competition?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 9, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Is there anyone who's in Ottawa (or would be passing through it) who would be able drive me and a friend on Saturday morning to the competition?



PM'd you.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooooah... Noah you're coming to Mtl even though there isn't any BLD?

Well that's really nice, hope i can meet you there!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2014)

Aaand the schedule is up!

It seems that OH just has one round. I guess my chances of getting WR just went down 70% :/
The heats seem kind of weird too.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Aaand the schedule is up!
> 
> It seems that OH just has one round. I guess my chances of getting WR just went down 70% :/
> The heats seem kind of weird too.



Is that rounded from 67?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Is that rounded from 67?



Yeah.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It seems that OH just has one round. I guess my chances of getting WR just went down 70% :/



Well then you have less pressure and you can perform better


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2014)

As I said earlier, I'm selling some of my old cubes (small list earlier in the thread). I'll also have some mini Weilongs, SuLongs and LingPo.



Akiro said:


> Well then you have less pressure and you can perform better



I suppose


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 15, 2014)

Antoine got a sub-10 average thanks to my coaching.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 15, 2014)

wtf antoine 8.79 avg


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wtf antoine 8.79 avg



wat


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Holy dang Antoine you are the best of all!!!!!!!!!

Lucas, sorry... xD


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 15, 2014)

Louis 43.84 Mega NAR single.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Louis 43.84 Mega NAR single.



WOAHOHOHOYEAH HE'S GONNA GET WR NEXT COMP!

He's inching closer and closer...


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats Antoine! Well deserved after so many fails


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 16, 2014)

GJ Antoine


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

My epic 8.14 skewb average:
*14.35*: Pop. Had sledge+U-perm
*8.66+*: Plus two
*8.02*: Beginner method
*7.74*: Z-perm and terrible layer
*7.43*: Beginner method

At least I won :/


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you know...
- KFC is called PFK in Quebec?
- and Mac's is called Couche-Tard?
- and Shopper's is called Pharmaprix?
- the PFK menu was entirely in French?
- traffic in Montreal is ridiculous when there's a hockey game?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - KFC is called PFK in Quebec?


Poulet Frit Kentucky!


> - and Mac's is called Couche-Tard?
> - and Shopper's is called Pharmaprix?


Yeah weird


> - the PFK menu was entirely in French?


Quebec language laws are weird


> - traffic in Montreal is ridiculous when there's a hockey game?


Against Ottawa


----------



## kbrune (Mar 16, 2014)

lol Sarah

Wish I could have been there! Any records set?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

kbrune said:


> lol Sarah
> 
> Wish I could have been there! Any records set?



Yup.

3x3 NR average by me, 8.79
Megaminx NAR single by Louis, 43.84
Pyraminx NR average by Julian, 4.04 (beat mine by 0.01)
Pyraminx NR single by Julian, 2.77 (ties mine)


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yup.
> 
> 3x3 NR average by me, 8.79
> Megaminx NAR single by Louis, 43.84
> ...



2:02 6x6 Single
2:06 6x6 Average

Both by Emily


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> 2:02 6x6 Single
> 2:06 6x6 Average
> 
> Both by Emily



How could I forget these :fp


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 16, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - KFC is called PFK in Quebec?
> - and Mac's is called Couche-Tard?
> - and Shopper's is called Pharmaprix?
> ...



Everything sounds better. LE GRAND BOSS!


----------



## Akiro (Mar 16, 2014)

Great competition, the lighting was much better this year and the organization was great!!

Did you know...
- I actually finished 4th in 6x6  ?
- Louis is even nicer in person than on the internet?
- there's always a confusion between me and Julian when they call us for our solve?
- when he finishes his solve, Noah likes to let the timer run and watch the reaction of the kid judging him?
- Noah borrowed me a single spring?
- Montreal actually won the hockey game even though they were losing 4-1 about 5 minutes before the end?
- Antoine, Louis, Emily, and Julian podiumed in too many events? 

4everCuber, why weren't you there?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Did you know...
-This is a really late post
-I came 4th in 4x4
-I came 4th in 2x2
-I came 4th in OH
-I came 4th in Megaminx
-I was able to judge someone using my half-broken French
-Dave Campbell says I'm a "fast scrambler"
-MTL2014 was a great competition


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> -I came 4th in 4x4
> -I came 4th in 2x2
> -I came 4th in OH
> -I came 4th in Megaminx



Damn. You'd have gotten lots of podiums if I hadn't come


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Damn. You'd have gotten lots of podiums if I hadn't come



Yeah, you could have not come or I could have simply been faster (missed 3rd place for OH by like 0.5)


----------

